# A day in the life of a paddling pool!!!



## Shazach (Dec 18, 2008)

Pic heavy, sorry!

Whats this then?









Oooh, water, I like water...

















Mum, it's leaking.....









Weeeeee, this is more fun.....

























Killed that...whats next?...


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

Aww bless.
Bailey likes to dive into the paddling pool, crazy dog he is.


----------



## Shazach (Dec 18, 2008)

EmzieAngel said:


> Aww bless.
> Bailey likes to dive into the paddling pool, crazy dog he is.


Lol, Zach loved it, just might need to buy a more robust one!!


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

Sooo cute!!!

Im gunna get Cody one now. x


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

Shazach said:


> Lol, Zach loved it, just might need to buy a more robust one!!


Haha yeah, the one we had quickly fell over once Bailey had jumped in!


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2009)

awww what a stunner SH thanks for sharing these great pictures of a gorgouse dog 
he looks like he had a wonderful time


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2009)

Yay a Zach thread.

He is GORGEOUS shaz :001_tt1:


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

Hehe mine do that:yikes:


----------



## Shazach (Dec 18, 2008)

Thank you all, bless him he's absolutely shattered tonight!

Sh x


----------



## turkeylad (Mar 1, 2009)

Loved those pics such a fantastic looking dog!! Mine all swim in sea and in the swimming pool - Only problem is my girl Yama only has to see water and she feels the need to pee in it - not been able to train her out of it.


----------



## LadyRedLainey (Apr 7, 2009)

Lol!! he enjoyed his paddling pool didn't he

really bonnie dog  xx


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Great pics - he really enjoyed his paddling pool 
I think a stronger one might be a necessity


----------



## Sarahnya (Oct 27, 2008)

Such a good idea, I'm gonna get my lot a small one. When I say my lot I doubt the Chi's will go in but I'll have trouble getting Shiro out, he adores water.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Beautiful pics!!

Can I ask where you got the pool from? I want one for Sky and Candy but have only found inflatable ones which will last two minutes


----------



## mollyismyworld (May 2, 2009)

Awww so cute! And such a short life for the pool!!! 

Molly has a pool.... it's supposed to be a family pool so it's really thick and a good 10 feet long....we fill it to a level where she can still touch the floor, but when she sees her toys, her legs start cycling and she's off!!!! xx


----------



## zanussi (Apr 1, 2009)

sequeena said:


> Beautiful pics!!
> 
> Can I ask where you got the pool from? I want one for Sky and Candy but have only found inflatable ones which will last two minutes


We have the same pool! I got mine from B&M home bargain store for £5- not sure if they're a national co or not though...

Zach looks like he had a fabulous time with it- gorgeous dog


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

zanussi said:


> We have the same pool! I got mine from B&M home bargain store for £5- not sure if they're a national co or not though...
> 
> Zach looks like he had a fabulous time with it- gorgeous dog


B&M aren't here yet but I do know they are opening a store somewhere around here...


----------



## Shazach (Dec 18, 2008)

We got that one from Morrisons for a £5, but as you can see it didn't last too long 
We've since got a garden trugg (those plastic/rubber bucket things with handles) but its shallower and wider. It's great cause he can scrabble in it as mush as he likes and it doesn't rip!
It's about the same size as the rigid paddling pool/sand pit shells you can get from argos. It cost us £10 from a garden centre. 

I'd love to see pics of all your dogs having a paddle!

Sh xx


----------



## SeaThreePeeO (Sep 15, 2008)

Great pictures! I really enjoyed looking at them!



Shazach said:


> We got that one from Morrisons for a £5, but as you can see it didn't last too long
> We've since got a garden trugg (those plastic/rubber bucket things with handles) but its shallower and wider. It's great cause he can scrabble in it as mush as he likes and it doesn't rip!
> It's about the same size as the rigid paddling pool/sand pit shells you can get from argos. It cost us £10 from a garden centre.


I think I shall add one of those to the shopping list


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Shazach said:


> We got that one from Morrisons for a £5, but as you can see it didn't last too long
> We've since got a garden trugg (those plastic/rubber bucket things with handles) but its shallower and wider. It's great cause he can scrabble in it as mush as he likes and it doesn't rip!
> It's about the same size as the rigid paddling pool/sand pit shells you can get from argos. It cost us £10 from a garden centre.
> 
> ...


Brilliant idea! Going to grab one as soon as I can


----------



## mollyismyworld (May 2, 2009)

Shazach said:


> We got that one from Morrisons for a £5, but as you can see it didn't last too long
> We've since got a garden trugg (those plastic/rubber bucket things with handles) but its shallower and wider. It's great cause he can scrabble in it as mush as he likes and it doesn't rip!
> It's about the same size as the rigid paddling pool/sand pit shells you can get from argos. It cost us £10 from a garden centre.
> 
> ...


I'll take some of Molly when she's next in hers....it's so big and she's so small!! We bought ours from a cash and carry place, but I have seen the brand name advertised...we have the family Bestway pool. xx

www.bestway-global.com


----------



## Krazycatlady (Jul 28, 2008)

too funny, you can just see the "what? im not doing anything bad" look on his face


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

awwww he looks like he was having a total blast


----------

